# Looking for a reputable Breeder on Long Island, NY



## affiatati7 (Jan 20, 2011)

Hi,

I am looking for a reputable Golden Retriever breeder on Long Island, NY (Nassau and Suffolk Counties). I once ownd a beautiful 75 lb. Golden (Breezley). After 14 1/2 years he passed away. 
I am now ready for a new friend. Any suggestions on reputable breeders in my area?

Don Seddio


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

Here is a thread with breeders in NY 
http://www.goldenretrieverforum.com...y/91217-findind-our-new-golden-ny-nearby.html


----------



## AmbikaGR (Dec 31, 2007)

Here are a couple links to Golden Retirever Clubs' breeder referral pages in your general area 

Long Island GRC
Puppy Referral

Garden State GRC
GSGRC Breeder Referral


Hudson Valley GRC
Hudson Valley Golden Retriever Club Puppy Referral


----------



## affiatati7 (Jan 20, 2011)

*Thank you*

Thank you for your quick response. I will start the research.

Don


----------



## winewinn (Jan 7, 2008)

Just wanted to say I'm sorry to hear of your loss, and wish you luck in your search!


----------



## 2goldens2love (Feb 8, 2011)

I'm a little late but I got my girls from Untitled Document 

My brother also got one of his dogs there, my neighbor across the street got their dog there and a family friend got there do there as well.

If you have any questions please let me know


----------



## MGMF (May 13, 2009)

Long Island goldens is showing incomplete clearances on their dogs according to OFA. They have missing hips, elbows, outdated eyes. I would need alot more info to add them to my list.


----------



## 2goldens2love (Feb 8, 2011)

My suggestion would be to contact Long Island Goldens with any questions, all I can give you is 5 healthy goldens all with very happy owners.


----------

